# Anyone know what this is?



## onthewater102 (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm not sure if this is something my grandfather put together or if this is something that was commercially available at one point but I found it at the bottom of his tackle box and I'm intrigued by it.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 17, 2018)

If it looks commercially made, I'll be it is worth some $$$.

If it was home-made, I'd imagine it would catch some fish.


----------



## captain belly (Sep 10, 2018)

I don't know where I'm coming up with this, but seems like I saw something a long long time ago like that, where you can string a dead fish on it and fish it like a lure.


----------



## DaleH (Sep 10, 2018)

I've seen saltwater rigs like like for fishing salted eel skins. They'd sell or eat the eels, but 1st peeling back the skin and then preserving it in a salt brine. Then bring it up over the hook and tie it in with thread into that groove.

Small post on them here: https://www.shorelinebt.com/id62.html

See other vintage examples below.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 11, 2018)

I second the eel skin rig


----------



## DaleH (Sep 11, 2018)

Ken:

On that site I linked, he does appraisals & answers questions on vintage lures.


----------

